# Help w/ Heel & Prong Collar? Come?



## marinelle (Apr 22, 2012)

How old is old enough to use a prong/pinch collar? Nala is 4.5 months old. We're having trouble getting Nala to stop pulling and heel to us. I stopped using the Flexi leash, but when I use her normal leash, she gets distracted and pulls and pulls. She tunes me out and lays down when I try to go the other way. It's difficult to walk with her. 
She also gets distracted when I tell her to come. She just looks at me and then looks somewhere else. I'm not sure how to get her to become more responsive to me.
Thanks for all the answers, they are extremely appreciated!


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

I am no expert, but six months seems to be the most popular recommendation in my opinion. I'm using a check chain at 6 months, hoping I don't need a prong, although I do own a HS one. He only really pulls when he sees other dogs/cats. Good luck


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Be a Tree.

That is my method for teaching dogs not to pull. The first time it's going to take forever. But the next time you go for a walk, it won't take nearly as long. I don't take my dogs on many leash walks, so I sometimes have to give the dogs a "be a tree" refresher. 

This is the first link I found doing a Google search. And it explains why it works. 
Does Your Dog Pull on Leash?

I guess I'll add: Forget the prong.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> Be a Tree.
> 
> That is my method for teaching dogs not to pull. The first time it's going to take forever. But the next time you go for a walk, it won't take nearly as long. I don't take my dogs on many leash walks, so I sometimes have to give the dogs a "be a tree" refresher.
> 
> ...


"be a tree" this does works great. At first your walks will take a lot longer than planned.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I personally think 4.5 months is too young for a prong collar, but maybe others may say different. I used a front hook harness when my pup was that age until he got a little older and then used a prong at about 6 months or so.
The "Sense sation" harness is the brand that I use. I still use it for when we need to go to classes that don't allow prong collars.
I don't know if you have used clicker training., but I have found that it works well for training. I also arm myself with a lot of treats to use as distractions on walks.
Good luck!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Have you tried walking with a ball or a treat in your hand? Do you use a quick pull to regain attention? Not only is age a factor, but you can ruin a soft to the handler dog by introducing a prong before trying many other things.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

marinelle said:


> I'm not sure how to get her to become more responsive to me.


Start with the basics - rewarding her for eye contact. I start right way with new puppies, not asking for any particular behavior, just marking and rewarding whatever they offer up that I like and want to encourage. If you don't have her attention you can't teach her anything, so that's a very important foundation behavior to work on. 

Also, engage her in play. Standing in one place is boring, so use movement to make her want to come to you, have a toy you can drag (long braided fleece tugs are great for this) as you run away from her.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

*Appropriate Collar? Harness?*

Abbey is 14 weeks....i always used a regular nylon collar, then when my last GSD was about a year switched to a choke collar?...Any suggestions...she is walking well on the leash for a baby...i stop when she pulls....i change direction and for the most part, she is getting it, she is very smart..not just saying that, she has even surprised me...LOL...

but just want to see if i should be using certain collars and or harnesses to help her better understand what to do while we are out....and to help her learn how NOT to pull...its easy now while she is 30 lbs...not going tobe so easy when she is 85.

Lorraine


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

Slip collars do work well but I wouldn't use a harness, it is just harder to control then because it is around the strongest part of the dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

A regular harness is definitely a bad idea. The reason they use a harness for sled dogs is it allows them to PULL!

There is a better harness called a Gentle Leader that attaches in the front rather than over their shoulders, and it does work.





 
But the most helpful thing you can do is SIGN UP FOR PUPPY/DOG CLASSES!!!!

That way you will BOTH learn how to train and get trained 

aw:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Association of Pet Dog Trainers - Dog Training Resources go to trainer search


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog had a flat collar from 9 weeks old to 6 months or 9 months
old, i forget which. my dog was in a puppy class at 10 weeks old.
after the 6 week puppy class i found a trainer for private lessons.
to help with heeling i always kept my dog on my left side. i kept my dog
in a heel position. when it was time to teach heel it was easy because
he was use to being on my left side. when we were walking i use to slide
my left hand down the leash so i could keep my dog in a heel position.
i didn't wait for walks to train. i trained indoors. i trained in short sessions
but i held many sessions during the course of a day. maybe you should
find a trainer or join an OB class. train and socialize daily, several times
a day.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would think that focus is the key. Teach the dog watch me, leave it, and all of this can be used along with the heel. Mine is 10.5 months and she has always been on a flat....I will use the prong if I'm going into a situation where there are lots of other dogs or people, but I don't if I don't have to. Ever since mine was little she never went to far away from me (10 ft off leash the most), even off leash if I stop she goes so far and comes back to me (to circle me) and find out why I'm not keeping up with her


----------

